# my mouse cursor won't move at all, can't log into windows



## Raiden16 (Oct 5, 2006)

ever since I unplugged my USB microsoft laser optical mouse and replugged it in, I haven't been able to move my mouse cursor. I restarted my computer which took me to my windows log in page but I could not move my cursor to log in. I've tried plugging in 3 mice so far, one of them being a ball mouse, but none of them move. On the laser optical mice the laser is on but the cursor does not move. I've also tried just about every USB port I have. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## Raiden16 (Oct 5, 2006)

I just noticed that when I first turn on my pc my keyboard's light and my mouse's laser turn on but once it gets to my windows login page both my keyboard and my mouses' lights turn off and they stop working.


----------

